# BB cable guide removal????



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

The bottom bracket cable guide on my SuperSix is worn out. The screw that holds the guide in place just turns and turns, without backing out. Is there a nut on the inside of the BB? Anyway to remove the guide without going into the BB?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like the hole that the screw threads into is stripped. Find a way to grasp the guide, and pull it away from the shell (frame) wile turning the screw. 
Better do some investigating before you try to install a new guide / screw.


----------

